# The Torque (Review)



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

​





​





​





*(my favorite part of the slingshot)*​​
Got this awesome shooter last month due to heavy rain I couldn't have much time to shoot with it and finally was able to shoot with tubes on (still not tried flat band yet). There are many wonderful reviews and videos on Torque. I'm not a good writer  pics tells the story. Bottom-line fantastic all around shooter, fits well to my small hands, waterproof. Can't beat the price and simple-shot customer care.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice pics thanks for showing 
Cheers


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice review Irfan. I might have to motivate and get one of these Torques finally.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

great pics Irfan,i like your review short and to the point :king:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Professional looking pics.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice, sweet slingshot porn pics ! wait, . . . you actually also shoot slingshots !?!?! and i thought all you did was make awesome slingshot pouches :neener: .


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Thanks to a Santa trade with Tentacle Toast I am the proud owner of a Torque SS. I call her my "Black Beauty". The torque is the only manufactured SS in my small collection but I have had opportunities to shoot a Scout and a few others. The Torque came set up with looped tubes. It shoots really well with 3/8" steel ball ammo. Even though I have rather large hands it feels good but, I would like it better if it had a bit of a palm swell. That would, however, compromise one of the things I like best about the Torque, it's "pockability". Being small, smooth and flat it slips into any pocket with ease. I have yet to set her up with flat bands which I hope to do in the near future. The Torque will accept bands over the top but not through the forks. I wish it presented that possibility. The design, in my opinion, is quite pleasing to the eye and to the touch. The weight of the Torque is perfect, not to light in the hand. If I could only have one SS it probably would not be the Torque but, having said that, I really like it a lot and would recomend it to anyone looking for a pocket


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

The Torque is awesome! I got a green one for Christmas from the in-laws and love it!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Sweet pictures  :wave: It's so hard to photograph a dark and shiny material. Love the way you used the blue hemisphere skylight to pop up the details.

Have a nice day,

Tremo


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Great photos Irfan! Thank you and enjoy shooting!


----------



## Mr23779 (Oct 30, 2014)

e-shot,

It was because of your post that I finally placed an order for my very own Torque. It has been eating away at me as more and more people post pictures and reviews, so I ordered one in green Sunday evening. Can't wait for it to arrive this week!


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Excellent photos. I agree with Tremo! That "dark and shiny" stuff is tough to photograph. I need to take some photos as well. Practice, practice, practice. It's such a great-looking frame. But I think you already nailed it very nicely!  Bottom-line fantastic. So true!!


----------



## Mr23779 (Oct 30, 2014)

Arrived the other day and just had a chance to shoot it this morning. Nice! Glad I picked one up.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Green looks cool buddy!


----------



## Swampdonkey (Jan 28, 2015)

I just ordered one and can't wait for it to get here. I also ordered the camo scout. The price on the torque was too good to pass up.


----------

